# Paph. micranthum var. album



## kiwi (May 24, 2020)

I have this plant about to flower. I also have a second one with a spike also. I was thinking about doing a sib cross with them but wonder perhaps if this is a bit risky due to the size of the plant? Any thoughts?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 25, 2020)

Congrats on blooming this micranthum album (two of them!).

They can carry pods, only if roots are strong enough. They do need special medium to germinate though. 

Can't wait to see flowers!!!


----------



## kiwi (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info. They have very good roots. I will likely send the pods to a contact in Taiwan so it is done correctly.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 26, 2020)

Great to have experience flasker to sow your seeds! Good luck!


----------



## Guldal (May 26, 2020)

Can't wait to see the result, when your buds are fully opened!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2020)

Nobody local does flasking?


----------



## kiwi (May 28, 2020)

Unfortunately no.


----------



## MorandiWine (May 28, 2020)

Very exciting! Where are you and will replates be available for sale?

tyler


----------



## kiwi (May 28, 2020)

I am in New Zealand and plan to sell some. I could send out from Taiwan when ready


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2020)

I wonder how easy it would be to get them across the ditch?


----------



## kiwi (May 29, 2020)

I am sure it wouldn’t be hard. Especially as I am over on your side of it frequently. Well I was


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

Good luck. I hope we don't get jinxed from seeing these hen's teeth!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2020)

ditto, Eric


----------



## kiwi (May 29, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> ditto, Eric


Ditto Eric


----------



## kiwi (Jun 4, 2020)

It has almost opened completely. I really like the colour and shape. I was thinking of having it judged but fear that the crooked column will count against it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2020)

What a beauty!!!

The bent staminode and deep cleft on the right side of pouch (our left), may affect scoring of the flower. I would hold back till next bloom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow, that is really pristine. I'd wait on showing it as well.


----------



## gego (Jun 5, 2020)

Very nice and both well grown. Congrats


----------



## Guldal (Jun 5, 2020)

Leslie is probably right about the judging, but, man, oh man, it's a gorgeous beauty never the less!  (I really miss the 'slurp, slurp' emoji from the old STC-format!)

Btw. I think, there is a general consensus, that the botanical name of this colour form is: P. micranthum fma. glanzeanum (after Franz Glanz of Wössner Orchideen)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2020)

Congrats on blooming. I really need one of those. Not that I can grow/bloom micranthums.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2020)

Holy cow, every P. micranthum impresses me but this greenish white flower made my day. Congrats to the other side of the globe.
Some years ago I owned one and this one was for a reasonable price, but I wasn't experienced enough, maybe too stupid to grow it and keep it alive.



Guldal said:


> .......(I really miss the 'slurp, slurp' emoji from the old STC-format!)


How true Jens, so do I.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2020)

im jealous; lovely.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 22, 2020)

Guldal said:


> ...I really miss the 'slurp, slurp' emoji from the old STC-format!





GuRu said:


> How true Jens, so do I.



BREAKING NEWS: THE SLURP IS BACK - and if it shouldn't be used for this flower, then when??!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 25, 2020)

Guldal said:


> BREAKING NEWS: THE SLURP IS BACK - and if it shouldn't be used for this flower, then when??!!


Hmmm I don't have the slurp emoji on my emoji option button.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 25, 2020)

I am also happy to report that my micranthum album might also be in sheath! So please save a small piece of pollen for me? I will post progress if that is the case.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 26, 2020)

Kiwi, how do you prevent the bud from blasting? I grow indoors and assume that you are too, with low humidity (40-60% range) and warm night temperatures (16-20C)? 

Also how long did the flower take to open from low sheath?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 26, 2020)

Excellent pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 20, 2020)

Please keep the forum informed as to if the cross takes and if indeed you have flasks. Possible someone in the U.S. can import some from Taiwan and then distrubute them to other members. Personally I have owned a few of these and killed them. Don't know why as regular ones grow fine.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Kiwi, how do you prevent the bud from blasting? I grow indoors and assume that you are too, with low humidity (40-60% range) and warm night temperatures (16-20C)?
> 
> Also how long did the flower take to open from low sheath?


I don't do anything specifically to try and prevent bud blast. I grow in a glasshouse with similar temperature and humidity conditions to you. The flower has taken approximately 3 months from low sheath to open.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 20, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Please keep the forum informed as to if the cross takes and if indeed you have flasks. Possible someone in the U.S. can import some from Taiwan and then distrubute them to other members. Personally I have owned a few of these and killed them. Don't know why as regular ones grow fine.


The selfing of this has taken. The second plant has a flower just starting to open and I will be doing a sib cross with pollen saved from the first plant. I am now thinking that I may send these to the US for flasking as I have besseae pods (flavum) that are going to the US as well. I will keep the group informed of progress.


----------



## kiwi (Jul 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I am also happy to report that my micranthum album might also be in sheath! So please save a small piece of pollen for me? I will post progress if that is the case.


Leslie, I can send you some pollen if you still want it?


----------



## setaylien (Jul 21, 2020)

kiwi said:


> It has almost opened completely. I really like the colour and shape. I was thinking of having it judged but fear that the crooked column will count against it.
> View attachment 20523


It's turned out really well. Don't worry about judging it this time. It's still a nice flower so I would be happy with it. When it grows to a multi-growth plant and produces several flowers it will be splendid.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 22, 2020)

kiwi said:


> Leslie, I can send you some pollen if you still want it?


Thanks for all your info. 

Three months a long time to live in fear for the bud to develop properly LOL. I'm glad we have similar conditions so I can take some relief from sweating too much  ... of course, the plant may not cooperate and pretend that the new leaf in question was not a sheath. 

I would appreciate a small pollen definitely. I will send PM. I'm happy to be able to conserve the genes for these guys. Thanks a million!


----------

